# Pressure treated lumber for storage shelves



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

I have some pressure treated 2×4 pieces about 18" long from replacing my fence and was considering using them to make some brackets for the shop. Anyone know if there will be any leaching or problems if I put some cut off pieces of wood from projects that aren't treated directly on these brackets?

Rock


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

You are likely to get answers all over the board here. In my estimation I would say a big NO. For years it was treated with Arsenic. Not a substance I want to live around, especially since we now try to keep our homes tighter and tighter.

Today it is made several different ways after the potential for health concerns about the arsenic were brought to light.

Info about today's product. Most of the alternatives still contain a heavy metal, generally not thought to be healthy.

This in a nutshell is why all of the decking materials you see from plastics, and not treated wood, though they still build the frameworks of decks with treated wood. No doubt Lawyers are on standby, waiting for the suits to come rolling in.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

NO, I wondered about this few years back and put some oak and maple on some fresh pressure treated lumber. Leached right into both of them. Tried a few different stains and finishes. Always showed, badly. Leave that stuff outside or for shims or the bottom skirt under a bench that is near the door.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

In most basements and a lot of garages up here, they build the walls with the board that lays on the concrete with the pressure treated construction 2×4 or 2×6. less chance with wood rotting because of water on the floor. You can use up your treated lumber for shelves, but don't get a sliver from the pressure treated lumber.


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I'm aware of the health implications and safety when working with this lumber. I just hate to see the stack sitting there in the corner and trying to put it to good use. WBBN, that's what I was worried about, appreciate sharing your experience.

Rock


----------

